# tortoise skin darkening



## ashleighnicol (Oct 25, 2010)

In the past couple weeks I've noticed that that the skin on the nose/face and forearms of my young leopard tortoise (less than 1 year old) appears to be darkening in color. I'm not sure if this is normal or possibly a sign that something is wrong? His health and appetite appear otherwise unchanged....


----------



## shmily1605 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thats weird because mine started doing the same thing a few weeks ago. I think its the wet coconut coir that is changing my sulcatas skin. Not sure really but would also like to know.


----------



## Badgemash (Oct 25, 2010)

Our leopards were doing that too, it's lightened back up a bit since we switched the substrate off coco coir, but it hasn't gone completely, maybe 50%.


----------



## ashleighnicol (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, I think you can rule out the 'wet coconut coir' because my leopard is housed with dry timothy hay bedding...that's how I knew right away that it must be the actual skin darkening and not dirt since there is nothing like that in his enclosure... What kind of UVA/UVB light do you use? Average Temperature ? Typical diet? 

I appreciate you replying to my post. Perhaps through comparing notes we can figure out what the problem is...


----------



## Badgemash (Oct 25, 2010)

They're on a sphagnum peat bedding now that's kept pretty moist (to inhibit the pyramiding), mercury vapor and ceramic heat bulbs, daytime temps are 100-104 in the basking end 80 in the cool end, nighttime is 85 in the warm end 76-ish at the cool end. Their main dietary staples are dandelion, hibiscus leaves, and grape leaves, supplemented with occasional hibiscus and pansy flowers, kale, endive, radicchio, and squash. Maybe it's a natural color change? I noticed it right after their marbling started showing up.


----------



## dav3 (Mar 21, 2011)

ive recently started to introduce my tortoise to the garden and his skin has been darkening but its nothing to worrie about its just a tan it happens and its good for them if your not taking it outside can you post a picture of your set up?


----------



## Anthony00814 (Apr 21, 2011)

Good shedding happens in tiny bits and pieces of attenuate tissue or carapace that attending altogether accustomed underneath.Bad shedding is blubbery sheds, or sheds with ailing skin beneath and may be a assurance or rot, etc.


----------

